# JA Slick Chick



## Elnutty (Sep 22, 2018)

Picked up this old gal today been sitting in the sun for a long time paints and seat are roached but all the chrome is cleaning up really nice !!


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 22, 2018)

I'm curious if the stains on the seat are from the pan rusting underneath and bleeding thru. The stains are different from sun baking.


----------



## Elnutty (Sep 22, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> I'm curious if the stains on the seat are from the pan rusting underneath and bleeding thru. The stains are different from sun baking.



That’s what I thought at first but it flakes off !!


----------



## 60sstuff (Sep 23, 2018)

Amazing how the Enamel finish coat disappeared, leaving behind the “baked-on Aluminum Coating”.
The Schwinn Decal offered some protection against the sun.


----------

